# Fortis/poljot



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Sure can










Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The dial and date layout is different, I don't think Fortis has anything to moan about. Really.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I prefer the PVD Poljot









Wish I had got one when Roy had them


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

The numbers and dots are the same other wise a bit diffrent dial lay out,and the Poljot looks better to my eye,wish i had a PVD bracelet, cheers fred.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Fred said:


> wish i had a PVD bracelet, cheers fred.


 Hi Fred,

I'm still keeping an eye out for one, for you but have never seen another one









I just got lucky









I'm going to the watch fair tomorrow, you never know might get lucky for you









MIKE..


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

say mal the strap/bracelet on the poyot is cool where did you get it?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

tom said:


> say mal the strap/bracelet on the poyot is cool where did you get it?


 Hi Tom,

Our very own Roy sold them, polished or matt. You would have to check his site to see if they are still avalible.

MIKE..


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Tom

The watch came from Roy. i had already got the bracelet which i purchased from Germany.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I take it there is/was a substantial difference in price?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> I take it there is/was a substantial difference in price?


 Hi Paul,

If you are comparing the two in my original picture, the difference is about Â£650









on list prices but the Fortis only cost me about Â£100 more than the Poljot









MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > I take it there is/was a substantial difference in price?
> ...


 Second hand? Otherwise i'm stumped!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Paul,

Should have said, second hand, but apart from the movement being very slightly loose in the case, the Fortis is in excelent condition and keeps remarkable time for a five year watch.

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Sorry Paul,
> 
> Should have said, second hand, but apart from the movement being very slightly loose in the case, the Fortis is in excelent condition and keeps remarkable time for a five year watch.
> 
> MIKE..


 OK Mike









Nice watches. Poljot looks good as well.


----------

